
Show HN: Calculate how many masks are needed for coronavirus - blader_johny
https://wars-mask.surge.sh/
======
bradwood
Masks are largely ineffective in controlling the spread of Corona so the
answer is 0.

Source:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-51205344](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-51205344)

